# Mollie fry?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi i have only had my fish for 2 and 1/2 weeks. THis is my first time having mollies and well the last 2 days my fish have had fry. I have baby food for them and they are in a breder net. I was wondering how long it takes them to develope till they are big enough to survive in the 20g tank? I curently have 7 fry. thanks.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Like I said in chat, get that prefilter on the intake, get some small leaved plants. give them a couple weeks to get nice & strong, and they are good to go


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Sue


----------

